# Buch über Webdesign Konzepte gesucht



## Gladiator6 (20. August 2006)

Hi

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Buch über Webdesign. Auf die schnelle habe ich via amazon.de nichts gefunden, was mich überzeugt. Es gibt viele Bücher über HTML und CSS. Dies interessiert mich aber nur bedingt, das heisst, ich beherrsche beides so dass ich damit einigermassen arbeiten kann.

Was ich suche, ist ein Buch das sich ausschliesslich den graphischen Aspekten einer Website widmet, das heisst verschiedene Design Arten bzw. Konzepte behandelt! 

Vielleicht kann mir da jemand etwas empfehlen!


----------



## Leola13 (21. August 2006)

Hai,

schau dir einmal die Bücherliste bei den Mediengestaltern an.

Ciao Stefan


----------

